# Do I need a bubbler with a fluval 205?



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Soooo I just installed the canister, and noticed that it has decent circulation but doesn't do anything in regards to aerating the tank, or maybe very little.

Some specs on the tank: a 29g tall.
1/3 of the tank is planted, and I have the following fish (all juvenile/sub adult):
- 5 cories
- 10 neon tetras
- 3 sub-adult BN plecos
- 5 guppies or so

Is there enough oxygen, or should I add a bubbler?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

As long as your return is at the surface or just slightly below but pointed up you should be fine. You want to agitate the surface of the water to promote gas exchange.

I removed all air pumps from my tanks because all they did was make lots of noise and cause the water to spray all over the glass lids when the bubbles broke the surface.
--
Paul


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> As long as your return is at the surface or just slightly below but pointed up you should be fine. You want to agitate the surface of the water to promote gas exchange.
> 
> I removed all air pumps from my tanks because all they did was make lots of noise and cause the water to spray all over the glass lids when the bubbles broke the surface.
> --
> Paul


Hmm I'll try that. Might not be able to follow your instructions though because the Fluval canisters are so finicky about the placement of tubing... they say the output nozzle should be 3" below water surface and there isn't really a way to aim it up towards the surface but I'll see what I can do. I reaaally don't want to add a bubbler! 

Thanks a bunch for your helpful suggestions


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

missindifferent said:


> Hmm I'll try that. Might not be able to follow your instructions though because the Fluval canisters are so finicky about the placement of tubing... they say the output nozzle should be 3" below water surface and there isn't really a way to aim it up towards the surface but I'll see what I can do. I reaaally don't want to add a bubbler!
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your helpful suggestions


You should be ok. I've got the Fluval 305 and my nozzle is just below the water line and pointed up. It's been working fine with lots of surface agitation and very little noise. My harleys and cories are loving it.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

As long as you have good surface agitation you should be fine.

Why does fluval recommend you put it 3" below water level? I'm only familiar with ehiem and always position spraybars like a quarter inch below the desired water level and aim it directly parallel. Seems to create enough agitation in my brother's 38G. Mind you, he's running a 2217 on it, but even with a 2213 it looked fine.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks so much! It's now 1/2" under water, seems to give good aeration.
Not sure why they recommend 3" below water level... the instructions were so complicated


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

missindifferent said:


> Thanks so much! It's now 1/2" under water, seems to give good aeration.
> Not sure why they recommend 3" below water level... the instructions were so complicated


Try setting up an Ehiem classic. That has terrible epic fail instructions if I remember correctly. The filters themselves are absolutely amazing though.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

So technically you don't need it if you have a HOB? One of my tanks is super loud with the air stone...


----------

